# Dubia failed mating attempt.



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all.

I hope I haven't duplicated a post, but here goes.

I have a question for the breeding of Dubias.
I appreciate they are good breeders, it's just I have seen mating attempts with no actual mating.

On two occasions I have seen a male lift up his wings (practically perpendicular to his body) to expose his abdomen. He then charged backward at a female in an attempt to mate. Not only was the female the wrong way round, but she just walked away.
I have heard that witnessing Dubias mating is uncommon. So could the female already be mated, not interested or something else.
All my enclosure variable are correct - food, humidity, temps etc. So I am more interested if anyone else has witnessed Dubia mating? Or is it not uncommon at all to see?

My colony is only two weeks old and I have heard it will take a short period for them to establish.

Any comments, suggestions or 'notes on mating' welcome.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*uncommon???????????*

i bought some dubias last week from firedragon & within 2hours of moving them from parcel to rub quite a few were "at it". i have never seen the courtship (not sure whether that would be pervy ) but when i look in i can see loads are "busy". i think it's probably all going on behind closed doors as they say. just sit back and relax. cheers


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dubia roaches*

Hi the best advice I can give is to not go in what ever your keeping them in to often just let them settle only go in wen feeding them feeding them oranges helps with breeding faster what are u keeping them in?:2thumb:


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Thanks for the reply.

I am keeping them in a semi-clear container - very similar to the enclosure the breeder is using, the breeder whom I got the roaches from.

I witnessed a female laying an ootheca. Whether this was 'first-stage', the ootheca that she takes back into her body to incubate, or if this was supposed to be the live-bearing- stage. I don't know.

Here are some photos I took. I know it looks very bright, but that is because of the flash. It was quite dark in there and could only make out silhouettes of what was really going on.

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l602/UnixPhotoBucket/Dubia Roach breeding/Laying_ootheca.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l602/UnixPhotoBucket/Dubia Roach breeding/Ootheca_burst.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums...a Roach breeding/Returning_to_investigate.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l602/UnixPhotoBucket/Dubia Roach breeding/Yup_its_burst.jpg

I feed them on (in order of priority), tangerine, apple, bread, fish-flake, Marmite (few drops). and other bits.

So, what do you think of the photos. Do they tell you anything?
Thanks!


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l602/UnixPhotoBucket/Dubia Roach breeding/Laying_ootheca.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l602/UnixPhotoBucket/Dubia Roach breeding/Ootheca_burst.jpg


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Dubia roaches*

Hi mate it looks like she has rejected it to me!!I would just fully black out your encloser roaches dnt need light in fact I think thay breed better in total dark also I feed dry dog or cat food that is 28-30% protein this will stop them eating males wings also u want more females than males I like to have 6 female to1 male this stop all males fighting more time for breeding hope this helps mate:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks. I am going to move the enclosure to a darker part of the room, right in a corner away from windows. I will also make a cloth curtain to go around the enclosure too.
I have about 13 females to about 5 males. Every time I see a roach moult out into a new male I always feed an old male to keep the balance - which I know is still a bit heavy on the male side.
I have heard that too many males can cause stress in the community?
I'll also give more dog kibble.
Thanks for your help


----------



## DragonMorphs.co.uk (Feb 11, 2010)

just leave them alone thats the best advice i can give anyone i got mine and just left them apart from feeding with dry dog food and fresh orange just leave them in total darkness and they will soon be at it : victory:


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

You kinda want to forget about them but obviously still feed them. Theres always mating going on, its practically impossible to get them not to do it if there housed together. I agree with the other posts which is to leave them alone


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like the unanimous view is to leave them alone except from feeding and essential maintenance. So I'm going to do just that.

Thanks for all your replies and advice.

If anyone has any extra tips or anything extra they've picked up in their experience let us know.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They will only breed when its dark and the temps are high enough (85f is good)


----------

